
Show HN: Word Champions, a word game written in ClojureScript - nathell
http://danieljanus.pl/wladcyslow/
======
nathell
Hey HN!

This is a game I originally wrote as a training tool for my friend who was
going to appear on a TV talent show.

I’ve written an accompanying blog post that tells that story. Read it here:
[http://blog.danieljanus.pl/2020/01/03/word-
champions/](http://blog.danieljanus.pl/2020/01/03/word-champions/)

~~~
ArtWomb
Very nice. It's a fun game. I like the word choice: "ascii" "anime" "linux".
You find patterns to exploit pretty quickly. For example, if a word starts
with "W", that means a vowel comes next ;)

